# Great source for Neo's



## neo-guy (Oct 19, 2007)

We have been lucky here in So. Cal as a vendor called Seed Engei from Japan has been at a couple of our shows. They are currently showing at the Southland Show at the Huntington Library this weekend.

They have a fantastic selection of neos, probably over 30 varieties for sale. Most are very reasonable, ranging from $15-40. Of course they bring a few of their rare varieties at $1000+! Buying in person is such a great thing as you know exactly what you are getting.

I asked them where they will appear next, and they said they will be at the 19th WOC in Miami, in Jan! :drool:

Peter.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

Sweet, I'll be there 'round noon today. I'll make sure to post some pics.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2007)

:sob: that doesn't help those of us in the midwest! Do they have a website?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Oct 19, 2007)

From the show today. The owners are really nice people and the prices are reasonable. 

Tamakongo on the right
Rigashidemiyako on the left


----------



## jay (Oct 21, 2007)

I am just learning about neos and was wondering if there is a list of all the different types and what their names mean. 

Also, are some easier than others?

jay


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think there is a comprehensive list anywhere but you can go to www.newworldorchids.com to see what they have. 
They are all pretty much easy to grow, but you may want to avoid heavy variegation or miniature growths to start.
You can also do a google search on Neos, as well as different orchid magazines. The Orchid Digest has done 2 fine articles including one written by Jason Fischer of Orchids Ltd.
Peter.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2007)

hey julia nice picks


----------

